# The Brittany Spaniel (NEED YOUR HELP)



## Fandogg (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey I'm not a big hunter, I've done it a few times and hope to do it a lot more and turn it into an everyday hobby in the future. I've been looking at lots of info on gun dogs and I seem to like the Brittany the best. Seems to have good hunting ability, easy to transport because of size, a light shedder (is that true???) and just an all around good dog. I was wondering if anyone here had them could verify these things or give me any info on the dog or experiences you've had with them. I really am new at this so you may laugh at me but does the Brittany point? or is it just a flusher?


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I have a brittany and they are great gun dogs. They have some advantages that I like and some disadvantages that I can live with. I like the fact that they are medium sized, point and hunt as hard as any breed out there. Mine has a great nose, points and retrieves naturally. They cover a lot of ground but are thought of by true-pointer people as a close worker, although mine will take 150 yards if I give him it. Some disadvantages to the Brittany are due to its size, tall thick CRP can wipe them out, although a true Brittany will never quit hunting. Another disadvantage that I have learned to live with is that the Britt is one of the highest energy dogs alive. Mine needs exercise daily and when he doesn't get it for a day or two he has 2-3X the energy to burn when I get him out. Hard core pointer people will tell you for your first pointing dog to go with a Brittany or a German Shorthaired Pointer. They seem as a breed the easier to train to be a semi-decent gundog. Remember, however there are exceptions to the rule. And as a rule most pointing dogs now come out of some field trial stock, and these dogs are bread to run all day! The more ground they cover the more finds they'll have in trials, the more points they will score. High engines are found in almost all pointing breeds. Have fun looking for a dog and look at all breeds, pointers and flushers. Neither is better, it depends on the type of dog work you like to watch. When I hunt I could care less about a limit. A rooster shot in december over a solid point is better than a limit to me.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Britts are nice dogs but very sensitive so if you are quick to anger get a dog thats easier to train and recovers from any mistake you might make. A german shorthair from a line that is non-field trial stock would probably be easier to train. What ever breed you decide on ask the breeders you talk to about their dogs. You want a close working easy handling dog (which many Brittaines are) but you have to stay away from field trial stock and find a breeder thats breeding close working dogs.

You should post this question in the dogs forum and you will get more responses.

Field trail dogs have to be very independent and kind of tough ( which means hardheaded sort of) to be competitive. You will have a hard time training a dog from that type of breeding.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Love my brits! A brit is like a sports car compared to an suv some other breeds. The suv can be more versatile and handy, but its not the best for a specific task ie handling a curvy road at speed. I don't take mine to sit in a duck blind. The above posts were exactly right lots of energy not to easy to train, you need lots of time. Since I was a little kid I've grown up with Brits and no other breed is willing to please their owner as much. They have a personality like a child more so than some dogs. If you have lots of time and want an energetic dog its a good choice.

Brits get a bad rap for being to hi strung to be family pets. I don't by it of course I'm not one of those stupid parents that lets there 6 month old play with the dogs ears either.

yes they are pointers, thats the main reason spaniel was dropped and know they are called Brittanys.

When looking for a breeder remember to look for history Brits have a Hip Dysplasia problem.

TC


----------



## Ryan (Apr 29, 2005)

We used to own 2 Brittany's and no dog could ever match them. They may not be the fastest but man they never stopped. They would never get tired on you and were so easy to train. so smart too. One of the best gun dogs we ever owned. Loved them to pieces. Great Family dog too. Takes well to kids and other household pets.
JMO


----------

